
All programmers MUST learn C and Assembly - dreampeppers99
https://blog.packagecloud.io/eng/2017/04/21/deconstruct-2017-all-programmers-must-learn-c-and-assembly/
======
eksemplar
I was taught assembly in the Danish equivalent of high school back in the
90ies because we had a project to build a weather station from scratch. I
wasn’t sure why it was useful for me until I read these slides and saw the
picture of the cat hiding in the grass.

I mean, come on. I get the sentiment of the slides, that our high level code
runs on c and assembly and that it’s good to know what lies beneath, but this
sentence I just wrote, contain more of an explanation than all of those sixty
some slides together.

If you haven’t clicked the link yet, don’t, it’s a complete waste of your
time.

------
ldjb
Is there a transcript to go with these slides? A lot of these slides are just
still photos, and it's difficult to make any sense of them.

